# Vitamin C to combat mastis



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So, I've read some really good things about a vitamin C a day for a doe can keep mastitis away... So yesterday I bought 500 chewable orange tablets from Costco for 12 bucks. I put half in the house and half in the barn. I have 4 does, Daisie is due any day, and she doesn't like new things much, but once she finished her grain, I noticed the C still in the feeder, so I opened her mouth put it in, and she chewed and swallowed, then the stinker was pushing up against me wanting more Rosie, my girl that didn't get preggo this season, due to copper deficiency (now corrected) she ate it right up. Even though she's not in milk I think it's good for her. Peppermint, due today, can't wait to meet the kiddos, she lapped it right up... And then there is my stinker milk goat Patti... She fought me until she realized oh this isn't bad... Hopefully this will all help with mastitis issues... Does anyone know if it's good for the bucks and wethers too?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't think it would hurt a buck or a wether. I'm sure it will help boost their immune systems.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> I don't think it would hurt a buck or a wether. I'm sure it will help boost their immune systems.


That's what I was thinking. I might wait until fall to give them some, to boost their immune systems for the winter months..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What I found with the tabs, I crushed & added hot water to a syringe for drench as I didnt have chewables was that doe had hard berries for a few days.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nancy d said:


> What I found with the tabs, I crushed & added hot water to a syringe for drench as I didnt have chewables was that doe had hard berries for a few days.


Good to know... I'll keep a look out... I'm giving the 500 mgs...


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Too much Vit C can cause scouring, but I think you would have to really over do it for that to happen. 

Vit C helps with calming inflammation, so it's good for a lot of purposes.

I was told that it can help some with UC because it will make the urine a bit acidic. Not sure on this but might not hurt to try.

Any excess Vit C is simply "washed" form the body in the urine, so you can't really OD on it, it would be more just a simple waste of money to give too much.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine have all done really well, I just give a 500 mg chewable tablets... A few of them actually grab it out of my hand when I have forgotten to put it in their grain. No scours or anything... I'm going to give it to my bucks and wethers starting in Sepember/October


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No Cs for bucks or wethers, too much C can cause stones in bucks and wethers. C can be used as a urinary calculi treatment, but not prevention. 

Cs are a good prevention for does. I have all my juniors on it, they will get it until they have freshened for at least two months. They get one a day. Does who actually have mastitis would get more a day to support their body during treatment, until they are clear.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> No Cs for bucks or wethers, too much C can cause stones in bucks and wethers. C can be used as a urinary calculi treatment, but not prevention.
> 
> Cs are a good prevention for does. I have all my juniors on it, they will get it until they have freshened for at least two months. They get one a day. Does who actually have mastitis would get more a day to support their body during treatment, until they are clear.


Good to know, thanks! Do you give your milking does C's too?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, ma'am! They get it at least 2 months into their lactation.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Goats manufacture the own vitamin C and dont really need more. But, like with humans, you CANT (edited from can to cant) over dose on it so why not? It has been suggested that extra vit c and copper helps with the curing time of mastitis.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Vitamin C is great for any type of infection. As yet I have never needed an antibiotic; the vitamin C always works. I've given big doses of C many times (up to a level Tbsp for a ND) and never had a goat scour from it.
It also detoxifies many poisons. I think I also read somewhere that it tends to chelate copper out of the body...so you may want to be careful of long term high doses.


----------

